# Hey,from Maryland



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey,My name is Mandi,im an 18 years old,I have three horses.Pete who is a grey 16Hh OTTB,who's Grey and a huge pain to keep clean!! Poker is my 6 year old OTTB rescue,who i just adopted from Days End,she was full of rain rot,hair missing,and rated a 1 out of 10 on the scale.Blaze is my 12.2 Hh welsh pony,who is also 6 years old,he just got leased out,and is now being ridden by a 5 year old and her little brother who is about 2 i think,and showing in lead-line.My parents just built a barn at our house,and im loving the whole "go feed the horses with your pj's on" kinda deal! I horse show in some local and rated hunter shows! =) I guess that's it! 
here are some pictures for you guys..

Meet Pete:










Blaze and his girl =) Georgia 










Poker:


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mandi! You can call me Rissa, I am 19 =] Very pretty horses you have!! You are also so lucky to have such a nice barn!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! My name is Allie. I'm also in Maryland. I hope you liike it here!


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Rissa! =) Allie where in Md are you? I'm in Harford County


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in PG County. Pretty far away.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome...
Yes, your barn is very nice and the little girl on the pony is adorable! : )


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> I'm in PG County. Pretty far away.


lol yeah about an hour and i half i think,have you done the pg show?


RadHenry09 said:


> Welcome...
> Yes, your barn is very nice and the little girl on the pony is adorable! : )


thanks! i know isnt it!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, that's not very far at all! Lol, but OK is bigger than Maryland.  

I guess I'm just used to driving a lot. The closests towns to my mom's house are 30 minutes in east and west. haha!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I was always too nervous to be in shows. I guess it's a stage fright type of thing. Hopefully one day I will get up the nerve to do it though!

ChevyPrincess I can't imagine being that far away form things. Half an hour is about as far as I'm willing to drive on a daily basis. Anything furthur than that is a special trip for me.


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Wow, that's not very far at all! Lol, but OK is bigger than Maryland.
> 
> I guess I'm just used to driving a lot. The closests towns to my mom's house are 30 minutes in east and west. haha!


LOL my house is 30 mins from everything too! i live in the middle of NO where!! but atleast some things that are close is like Chinese,a great pizza place,7-11 and a rite aid,hey thats all you need in life isnt it?



Amba1027 said:


> I was always too nervous to be in shows. I guess it's a stage fright type of thing. Hopefully one day I will get up the nerve to do it though!
> 
> ChevyPrincess I can't imagine being that far away form things. Half an hour is about as far as I'm willing to drive on a daily basis. Anything further than that is a special trip for me.


it isnt that bad,i get nervous too,but i try to think about what im doing and focus more on my course/hack then the people standing around me,when im nervous my horse is nervous :?


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG I LOVE YOUR HORSE PETE!!!!

hes beautiful!!!


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

KaylaOscer1994 said:


> OMG I LOVE YOUR HORSE PETE!!!!
> 
> hes beautiful!!!


aw thank you!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am and welcome to the group


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Howdy parcfarms
Im also in MD but I'm way south of you down in St Mary's Co. :lol:


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Your horses are lovely! I adopted my OTTB from HorseNet Rescue in Mt. Airy, MD. I was looking at Days End before I went there! I'm so glad I adopted, I truly believe in it.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome  I'm from MD and used to volunteer and Days End years ago  it was a blast! I lived in Washington County for most my life! 

Your horses are so cute and the pony is just to adorable!


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

chelssss(: said:


> Your horses are lovely! I adopted my OTTB from HorseNet Rescue in Mt. Airy, MD. I was looking at Days End before I went there! I'm so glad I adopted, I truly believe in it.


i looked there too! I Live in Harford County.Im glad i did too Poker is great she needed alot of work,she still needs some work,but is all in all a great horse!! I would definitly do it again if i ever got another! But that wont be in a LONG time !LOL 



Mingiz said:


> Howdy parcfarms
> Im also in MD but I'm way south of you down in St Mary's Co. :lol:


we need a big Md trail ride or something! 



ClassicalRomantic said:


> Welcome  I'm from MD and used to volunteer and Days End years ago  it was a blast! I lived in Washington County for most my life!
> 
> Your horses are so cute and the pony is just to adorable!


 Thanks!! He might be for sale soon :-( just cant have four horses and a pony that deserves to be horseshowing just sitting in my barn =(,the little girl that leases him just broke her arm,she fell of him,her mom shoudnt have let her jump him :?,so im not sure if she will want to ride again! Hopefully all works out! he really is an honest little pony


----------

